# 2001 nissan altima



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

hello everyone,
I want to replace the a/c buttons light bulbs on the dashboard on my 2001 Nissan Altima, can anyone who has done this, please guide me through. thank you.


----------



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

hello everyone,
I want to replace the a/c buttons light bulbs on the dashboard on my 2001 Nissan Altima, can anyone who has done this, please guide me through. thank you.


----------

